# It feels almost impossible! - open a rock clothing store but print all the t-shirts myself?



## Atrocite (Dec 17, 2011)

It's always been my dream to open my own Rock/Metal/Punk Clothing store. I wanted to get my own DTG printer and make the shirts myself. After reading in to it, I now know I have to get a license to ask permission from the band to use their logo, and a lot of the people here say that's nearly impossible unless you have something unique to offer. I just wanted to use their old album covers and maybe tour shirts, sell them, and give them a percentage of every sale. A lot of the band shirts my friends and I want are not even available in stores.

I wanted to make the shirts available and at a lower price. Most of the time 1 shirt costs like $25 and the quality of the shirt isn't even good, after a few washes it's already fading and ripping.

I feel as if my dream is impossible, is there any way around this? Without having to buy already licensed wholesale shirts? Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

without permission everything you mention is copyright violations. 

you need to get in touch with the publicity agent for each band to work out a deal. 

or.....

you can find up and coming bands that don't have any exposure and offer to do their shirts.


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

If you were going to have a retail store, you can also start building up a following by just selling whatever shirts are already available. Scoring a license will be easier if you can prove that you can move product (and who knows, if you manage to get a HUGE following in your store, you might a little bit of leverage when negotiating royalties).


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll say it, what you're trying to do IS almost impossible. Most likely the reason why they are selling $20 T-shirts is because the band's licensing wants $5-$10 a shirt off them. Not to mention the actual fees for being able to vend them at a show. Licensed merchandise is expensive to do. Same with venues. If I were you I would sit down and try and come up with a design that fans would recognize but in no way infringes on the band's trademark. What you're looking for is something in the vibe of the band. Then you've got to find a way to get that product in the hands of the people cheaply. You will have to be creative with that. 

In the end it all depends on what your dream is. Do you want to be the guy selling bootleg tapes out of his van at the concert who gets run off eventually or even gets a lawsuit. He makes the quick buck but is totally illegal.
Or do you want to be the guy who has quality gear that one day someone in the band will be wearing your shirts AND you sell for good money and is legal? 

It's quick and easy to be the first guy which is why there are so many out there. The second guy is much, much harder but he gets much less hassle and much more money in the end.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Unfortunately, Diana, what you're trying to do is going to be fairly difficult and expensive. As mentioned, you would need to negotiate a license for each band if you want to use their logo or album covers.

Perhaps you can take some time to think through your business model. If your dream is to own and operate a retail clothing store, then maybe you can purchase licensed apparel as opposed to designing and producing the shirts yourself. This would allow you to focus more on the retail aspect and not be held back by licensing and intellectual property issues. Is there a reason why you don't want to buy wholesale licensed goods?


----------



## Atrocite (Dec 17, 2011)

I want to do things the right way, I know it's going to take a lot of work, and money, but I hope someday I will get what I want. Thank you for your reply, it was insightful.


----------



## Atrocite (Dec 17, 2011)

The reason I didn't want to rely on wholesalers is because most of their merchandise is worn out. The people I want to attract to my store are people who are aware of underrated or underground bands. I never see my favorite bands on store shelves, not even in the "heaviest of metal stores". I also wanted to sell my merch at an affordable price. This does seem kind of like an impossible idea now that I think about it, but I still want to chase after my dream.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

In the music industry bands of any size have virtually no control of their merchandise. They sign this over to merchandise companies like Bravado who do everything from licensing, web stores, etc. Companies like Bravado require a 10X mark up from a vendor unless you have something very special. Thus you can be assured they purchased the shirts they sell for $30.00 for $3.00.


----------



## angle (Mar 1, 2012)

i know it's going to take a lot of work, and money, but I hope someday I will get what I want.


----------

